# BMQ in Laval



## makarow_16 (13 Jun 2005)

Hiya,

did anybody here do their BMQ in Laval? I'm going there on the 4th of july and I want to know what to expect


----------



## SuppTech12 (13 Jun 2005)

I did that course last June, it was super hard cause you have to sleep in these lame tents, shower with fire hoses and have to work from 430 until 2200 and the lunch is made in these horrible trucks....good thing is that it's fairly short and when you do graduate it's the greatest feeling in the world so keep it at and pass!!! It's at 4R22R right? If you want more info just ask.


----------



## makarow_16 (13 Jun 2005)

what language is it in? I can speak french well enough but add the stress of training and im not sure i could keep it up is there like an english group or something?


----------



## SuppTech12 (14 Jun 2005)

Of course there's an english platoon, you need to inform that you want to be on it from your regiment's orderly room, considering you live in Brossard(according to your profile) i'm assuming you're with 51BNS or 426 Squadron so get in touch! Well good luck with your BMQ!

Cheers


----------



## makarow_16 (14 Jun 2005)

Actually I'm with 3 field engineer regiment


----------



## makarow_16 (14 Jun 2005)

On a different topic at what time do you have to show up on the first day?


----------



## SuppTech12 (14 Jun 2005)

I don't remember exaclty what time dude, sorry... it was 8 or 9 if I remember correctly. this is all stuff your Orderly Room will answer, you. You really should get in touch with them.


----------



## makarow_16 (14 Jun 2005)

Would that be the kind of info my route letter will have? I haven't received it yet.


----------



## davidk (16 Jun 2005)

I was in BMQ 0502 in Laval, just graduated that course this spring. There may or may not be an English platoon (we had two platoons and out of all that, one English section.) It was a lot of getting up really early and doing stuff that you may think is pointless but has a purpose. PM me if you want details on any aspects of life with the folks from 4r22r.


----------



## Jungle (16 Jun 2005)

SuppTech12 said:
			
		

> i'm assuming you're with 51BNS or 426 Squadron...


Just for clarification: 426 SQN is in Trenton, and they fly CC-130s. The one you are talking about is 438. The fly CH-146s out of St-Hubert.


----------



## makarow_16 (18 Jun 2005)

Would it be wise to bring 2 shaving kits and 2 cleaning kits to BMQ? (One for inspection and one for use)


----------



## Da_man (18 Jun 2005)

they wont inspect your shaving kit


----------



## makarow_16 (24 Jun 2005)

Regarding life at Laval; What can I expect in the way of food? Is it downright disgusting or is that just another urban legend about army food?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (26 Jun 2005)

I did my BMQ in Laval about a year and a half ago.  I can honestly say that I hate the Vandoos.   I have a bunch of horror stories from them.

All I can say from experience is, if you're english, and they know you're english...you're gonna pay.

I got lucky though.  My section commander was a Sgt from CGG and our course Sgt was Black Watch, so it wasn't too bad....but there were times when a 4R22R would get a hold of you and boy it's not pretty...

Good luck on your course though.

I'm assuming you're doing your SQ in ValCartier right after that?


----------



## makarow_16 (26 Jun 2005)

what kind of horror stories? like giving you extra duty or worse?


----------



## JeMeSouviens (27 Jun 2005)

I can tell you that the instructors from 4R22R are not worst with english speakers than with french. They don't care if you speak french or english. They will hate you equally. If you think you had a hard time when a 22 was in charge, just imagine what it was in the french platoon... 24 hours/day of "hard time".

And for the food... well it's free food. Considering you don't have to pay anything to eat, it's good food.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (27 Jun 2005)

What kind of horror stories?

Well, after lights out, there were a bunch of people still fumbling about.  A couple of the 4R22R NCO's on duty come up to our section (the only english section out of 2 platoons on the parade square) and start giving the 2 guys getting their kit stowed away crap.  

Meanwhile, a load of other french guys from the french platoon were doing the same thing.

THe Mcpl counts back down from ten then tells our section to get up and in PT gear.  We spent the next hour running around the base, doing push ups and other fun little exercises.

THen we are told we have 60 seconds to get back in the parade square quietly, get out of our PT gear, and get into our cots or else we do it all over again.

What else?  

Oh yea, on our week in the field, it was usually the English guys who got stuck with most of the fire picket and other annoying duties.

There are more, but I'm not here to rat on anyone.  That's not my job.

And regardless of what the guy above me says, they give English guys a harder time.

But if you're lucky like we were, you will have some cool english instructors in charge of your section that will see the crap the 4R22R instructors try to get away with on the English guys and will usually step in.


----------



## makarow_16 (3 Jul 2005)

I'm leaving for my BMQ later this evening,

I just wanted to thank everyone who helped me about stuff I wasn't too sure about. You've been very helpful and I really appreciate it, Have a nice week everyone 

Cheers


----------



## Da_man (3 Jul 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> What kind of horror stories?
> 
> Well, after lights out, there were a bunch of people still fumbling about.   A couple of the 4R22R NCO's on duty come up to our section (the only english section out of 2 platoons on the parade square) and start giving the 2 guys getting their kit stowed away crap.
> 
> ...



Oh come on everyone has had their share of crap during BMQ...  Thats the whole point of it.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (4 Jul 2005)

Dude, I don't mind the "crap"   

I like it.  It builds character.

But there is a clear difference between "crap" and out right discrimination....


----------

